#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  000webhost banner Remove !!!!

## TamillanSivi

:running:  :running:  how can I remove the 000webhost banner without premium package activations by using the file manager, CSS or javascript ??

----------


## Beacon

> how can I remove the 000webhost banner without premium package activations by using the file manager, CSS or javascript ??


As you know they are providing free hosting in return they will display their banner to get a little bit of an exposure, there are several methods where you can get rid off this banner easily, try these

https://medium.com/@thedineshj/how-t...e-cb0e8fe10754
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2XaPZ266xE

----------


## TamillanSivi

Thank you for replying my question, I will try it.

----------

